# my first bullet found in wood



## marc_rosen (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Gang,
I know others have posted comments about finding bullets, shot, etc. in their lumber. While planning lumber today I found this small lead projectile- could be buckshot - in a piece if quarter sawn Red Oak. The board was more than 9&1/2 inch wide Before I squared it up there were more than 47 annular rings before the pellet and at least 46 rings after it. Its diameter was about 0.25 inch; you can see how it was deformed. I was not able to see if there was any copper cladding so my guess is either buckshot or lead only bullet. 
One nice feature about quarter sawn lumber is that it really gives you a better idea about a tree's age than other cuts. 
Anyway, this will be one of the replacement doors for the kitchen cabinets I made 29 years ago.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I've put a lot of them in there, you're welcome.


----------



## marc_rosen (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Woodknack, 
Does that mean you keep missing your deer, or do you like shooting trees? 
I've seen three very nice walnut bowls that were turned with bullets embedded in them.
Thanks for the reply.
Marc


----------



## Firewood (Dec 4, 2013)

I came across one in some walnut when I made a wine box. You can see photo of it in my projects. The walnut on the end if the box still shows the scars.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Hey Woodknack,
> Does that mean you keep missing your deer, or do you like shooting trees?
> - marc_rosen


Both! 
Not really though, I rarely miss. Actually I rarely shoot anymore. I don't have a place to hunt down here except state land and it always makes me nervous, too many gun nuts running around the woods. I almost shot a guy in the head once because he decided to take a nap during rabbit season-while wearing a fur hat. True story. I kept raising my shotgun and putting it down, something in the back of my mind telling me to look closer. So I raised the gun and started walking forward, read to shoot if it ran. The guy raised up and saw me, went white as a ghost. Actually, I think that was the last time I ever went hunting.


----------



## MrSmith670 (Jan 26, 2014)

I found a bullet in a piece of cdx ply. The same bullet was repeated several times in the sheet from when they cut the veneer layer. Pretty cool.

My high school shop teacher had a chunk of oak i believe that had the barrel of a gun inside it. Million to one shot as it was cut length wise down the barrel. He said it ruined his band saw blade


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

I find the discoloration caused by the bullet interesting.


----------



## carousel (Jan 17, 2020)

While hollowing out the belly of a sea turtle that I'm carving for the Venice Flying Carousel, I discovered what I thought was a copper treasure hidden within the poplar wood. I gather its a bullet.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Last time I went hunting…the "Prey" could ( and did) shoot back…..

Have found a few bullets…in old barn wood beams…


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I worked briefly in a wood products plant several years. I found several bullets in the lumber. I kept one with an FMj slug cut in half and another with a hollow point that had curled back really cool. Out here it amazing where you can find the odd slug. My Dad use to work for the phone company back in my home town. I remember him coming home for lunch cussing "bird hunters". He'd spent the morning tracking down a problem in the phone line. Bird shot in the line. He tossed me that piece of wire just to show me. I had it tucked away in a box and found it a year or so back. I pealed the plastic off and found all the pellets. I've got them in a little glass vial sitting on my reloading bench. I get a grin from time to time thinking about my Dad cussing those bird hunters.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

> While hollowing out the belly of a sea turtle that I m carving for the Venice Flying Carousel, I discovered what I thought was a copper treasure hidden within the poplar wood. I gather its a bullet.
> 
> - carousel


I thought you meant you were carving the belly of an actual sea turtle. For a brief second I wondered if that was a thing people actually do. Then I read it again and it made more sense.


----------

